# Shop tiime...



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Now that the rains are here and my bookings have slowed down it's time to get working on the backlog of lure orders... Here's a sample of the first one, an order for 400 pieces including a 50 1/4oz backcountry bucktail jigs... I was allowed to pick the colors and this pic shows what I came up with.... 








If these were meant for winter time there would be a few dark colors as well... 

Lure making is fun - and it fills in a few "in-betweens"... Once I'm caught up on orders it will be time for all the other stuff that gets neglected when you're going day after day... maybe even a bit of fly tying and fishing...


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Now that the rains are here and my bookings have slowed down it's time to get working on the backlog of lure orders... Here's a sample of the first one, an order for 400 pieces including a 50 1/4oz backcountry bucktail jigs... I was allowed to pick the colors and this pic shows what I came up with....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay dry!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice work, Captain. Those will get bit. Do you pour your own jig heads or buy it bulk?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a big commercial outfit that does 90% of my unpainted jigheads (and a few local sources for "extras"...). I order in at the 200 pieces level - but for the stuff I use the most it's 1000 per size and style. They use the hooks I'm wanting (I got into making my own after stuff sold in shops never had strong enough hooks - or the right size hooks per size...) and I powder coat and bake them as my first step... Barbed lead heads are ready to go after baking -bucktail jigs need a proper tail and flash - then the tying thread is super glued for durability... We've had very good results with them over the years. In just a few days I'm finally going to raise my prices a bit (the first price rise since I got started... thank you very much Brandon....). I should have a new price list with photos available by month's end... 

Here's a few pics to go with the story....








a load of 1/8oz. barbed leadheads cooling after baking to harden the fiinish...








One ounce "pilchard" jigs ready for packaging (not something most micro skiff anglers will need...).


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow! @Zika, let me know when you pitch a Captain Bob profile-- I get the impression that it'd be good reading.


----------

